# زيوت محركات السيارات ودلالات رموزها



## مهندس منير صالح (11 يناير 2013)

*الأخوة / أعضاء المنتدى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرفق لكم مقالة كنت قد أرسلتها منذ 3 سنوات الى احدى المواقع الاليكترونية واليوم فانى اقدمها لأعضاء المنتدى سائلا الله ان تعم الفائده منها للجميع**زيوت محركات السيارات ودلالات رموزها*​ 
*إن زيوت محركات السيارات لهى مثل الدماء التي تجرى داخل جسم الإنسان وبدون هذه الزيوت فإن المحرك سيتوقف عن العمل.*
*وفى هذه المقالة البسيطة سألقى الضوء على الزيوت المستخدمة فى** محركات السيارات ودلالات الرموز الموجودة على عبوة زيت المحرك. 
إذا القينا نظرة على العبوة فسنجد رمزين هما **API** و **SAE** هذين هما الرمزين الرئيسيين **لأي** زيت خاص بمحركات السيارات. أما الرمز الأول فهو خاص بدرجة جودة الزيت (أداء الزيت) والرمز **الثاني** خاص بلزوجة الزيت.*

*أولا درجة جودة الزيت **API** :-*
*درجة الجودة للزيوت هى*
*يقصد بها الزيوت **التي** تحقق أداء عالى** ضد 
الصدأ – التآكل للبستم – تغير درجة حرارة لزوجة الزيت – استهلاك مرتفع للزيت– **الرغاوي**– تأكل السيلات** (الحابك) **– انخفاض لزوجة الزيت نتيجة **إ**جهادات القص **التي** يتعرض لها الزيت. *
*إن من إحدى تقسيم محركات السيارات **هي** نوعية الوقود **الذي** يستخدمه المحرك.*
*فنجد أن هناك محركات تستخدم **في** عملها الديزل كوقود وهناك محركات **أخرى** تستخدم البنزين كوقود.*
*لذلك فإن نوعية الزيت المستخدمة **في** هذه المحركات تختلف كل منها عن الآخر بسبب نواتج الاحتراق **التي** تنتج من عملية احتراق الوقود **والتي** يلزم ألا يكون الزيت له القابلية **في** التفاعل مع نواتج الاحتراق.*
*وقد قامت الجمعية الأمريكية للبترول **American Petroleum Institute*
*والتي** يطلق عليها اختصارا ** API**بتقسيم الزيوت إلى نوعين هما:*
*زيوت أعطيت رمز( **S** )
** أختصارا (**Spark ignition engine**) وهى المستخدمة **في** محركات الإشعال بالشرارة **والتي** تستخدم البنزين*
*وزيوت أعطيت الرمز **( **C**)** أختصارا (**Compression ignition engine**) وهى المستخدمة ف**ي** محركات الإشعال بالضغط **والتي** تستخدم الديزل كوقود*
*ثم بدأت في إضافة الحروف الأبجدية الإنجليزية تنازليا بدءا من **A** وانتهاء ب **M* *كما في محركات البنزين أما في محركات الديزل فإنها بدأت من **A** واستمرت إلى **J** ثم أضافت بعد ذلك أرقاما لزيوت محركات الديزل هى2, 4 لهذا الرمز إلى أن انتهينا عند حرف **J-4** كما في محركات الديزل .*
*مع ملاحظة أن **API** قد حذفت في زيوت محركات البنزين كلا من **SI** وكذلك**SK ** وذلك لتداخلهما مع أنظمة لجمعيات أخرى.*
*وأن **CF-2** هو زيت لمحركات الديزل ثنائية الأشواط. *
*وهذه الحروف أعطتها **API** لكي تبين مستوى جودة الزيت لتتوافق مع ما يريده مصنعو محركات السيارات الحديثة لذلك فإن كل تقسيم جديد يعبر عن إضافات جديدة لزيوت السيارات حتى تستطيع الزيوت أن تقوم بعملها في التزييت جيداً.*
*وكلما اتجهنا تنازليا لأسفل مع الحروف الهجائية الإنجليزية كلما كان الزيت له القدرة على العمل مع المحركات الحديثة ذات السرعات والقدرة والعزم العالي وانبعاث للعادم اقل كما تكون للزيت القدرة على توفير طاقة المحرك بجعل عملية التزييت تتم في سهوله ويسر وتقل قوى الاحتكاك مما يوفر من الوقود المستخدم.*
*ونجد مثلا أن زيت محركات البنزين **API SM** يتعامل جيدا مع محركات البنزين المنتجة في عام 2005. 
بينما زيت محركات الديزل* *CJ-4* * API**يتعامل جيدا مع المحركات المنتجة في عام 2007.*
*وفى السنوات الأخيرة أصبحت الجمعية الأمريكية للبترول تعطى رموزا مشتركة للزيت كي يعمل مع محركات الديزل والبنزين في نفس الوقت مع وضع ** ∕** لتفصل بين الرمزين ولكن يفضل أن يعمل الزيت مع المحرك الذي رمزه يسبق الأول.*
*مثل **API CF-4 ∕ SJ* *أي** أن هذا الزيت يعمل مع محركات الديزل كما لو انه **CF-4** ويعمل مع محركات البنزين كما لو انه **SJ** ولكن يفضل أن يعمل مع محركات الديزل لان رمز الديزل يسبق البنزين.*
*وكذلك **API SJ ∕ CF* *أي** أن الزيت يفضل استخدامه في محركات البنزين أولا قبل محركات الديزل. *

*ثانيا لزوجة الزيت **SAE** :-*
*لزوجة الزيت هي*
*يقصد بها درجة تماسك الزيت مقارنة مع درجة الحرارة وهى علاقة عكسية فكلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة كلما قل تماسك الزيت. لذلك في محركات السيارات يلزم كلما ارتفعت درجة حرارة الجو المحيط بالسيارة يلزم وضع زيت لزوجته كبيرة ومع التشغيل تقل لزوجة الزيت ليستطيع أن يقوم بعملية التزييت وبذلك فإنه لا يسمح بوضع زيت منخفض اللزوجة حتى لا يحدث انهيار في عملية التزييت حيث أن الزيت لن يستطيع تحمل تلك الحرارة العالية. *
*إن التصنيف الثاني فهو لجمعية مهندسي السيارات الأمريكية أو الجمعية الأمريكية للسيارات *
*Society of Automotive Engineers** ويطلق عليها اختصارا **SAE**.*
*
وهذا التصنيف خاص بدرجة لزوجة الزيت فأعطيت أرقام وهذه الأرقام لها دلالة على درجة اللزوجة مع درجات حرارة الجو المحيط بالسيارة وكلما كان الرقم كبير فذلك يدل على ارتفاع لزوجة الزيت (**أي** تماسكه) وبالتالي قدرة الزيت أن يعمل في درجات حرارة عالية. *
*فنجد أن **SAE50 ** يعمل في درجات الحرارة العالية وبالتالي فان لزوجته عالية لتتحمل هذه الدرجات **أي** أن الزيت متماسك ولنقل انه مثل العسل افتراضا. *
*بينما **SAE10** يعمل في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة وبالتالي لزوجته منخفضة **أي** أن الزيت مثل السوائل غير متماسك ولنقل انه مثل الماء افتراضا. إن هذين النوعين السابقين يعملان في الصيف فقط.*
*ولكن الجمعية الأمريكية للسيارات أضافت بعد ذلك حرف **W** اختصارا للشتاء **Winter** وإضافته لرموزها وهذا دليل على أن هذا الزيت يعمل في الشتاء فقط مثل **SAE10W** وكذلك **SAE20W** وكليهما زيوت لزوجتها منخفضة **أي** غير متماسكة ولكنها لفصل الشتاء فقط.*
*
ولكن تكنولوجيا صناعة الزيوت تقدمت فأصبح للزيت القدرة على أن يعمل صيفا وشتاءاً بدون تغيير الزيت صيفا أو شتاءاً مثل **SAE20W-40** وهو زيت يعمل صيفا مثل زيت ** SAE40** في الصيف كما انه القدرة على أن يعمل شتاء مثل **SAE20W**.*
*
وللمزيد من المعلومات برجاء زيارة الموقعين التاليين:*
* WWW.SAE.ORG* *وكذلك* *WWW.API.ORG*


----------



## faris_hantoli (19 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي منير


----------



## عمراياد (19 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 يناير 2013)

الف شكر لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## مهندس منير صالح (22 يناير 2013)

*الأخ / فارس هانتولى
الآخ / عمر أياد
الأخ / طارق حسن محمد
أشكركم جزيلا على كلماتكم الرقيقة وعلى مروركم الكريم*


----------



## alith (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات الجيده وزادك الله من علمه


----------

